# 3x3x3 Rubik's cube permutations



## SLAVKO4996 (Oct 14, 2012)

This is the old formula to calculate the Rubic's cube permutations:

(8! x 3^8 x 12! x 2^12) / 12=43.252.003.274.489.856.000

:fp

My new formula that is correct is:

((8! x 3^8 x 12! x 2^12) / 12) x 4^6=216.087.008.359.351.320.576.000 

:tu

My name is Slavko Zupančič from Slovenia and I have invented this formula for the Rubic's cube that is correct and it is now published. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 14, 2012)

You're wrong.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 14, 2012)

Okay


----------



## qqwref (Oct 14, 2012)

I can see what you were trying to do, but your formula is wrong. There are only (4^6)/2 possible center positions.

Edit: Also, I might as well mention that I'm pretty sure the formula you "invented" was already known in the 1980s. It is pretty basic.


----------



## Litz (Oct 14, 2012)

Too much knowledge.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Oct 14, 2012)

At a minimum, one should ensure the left hand side agrees with the right hand side.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 14, 2012)

*3x3x3 Rubic's cube permutations:*

I usually try not to be too pedantic but...


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Oct 14, 2012)

Calculating Permutations on the nxnxn Rubik's Cube (See Post #19, if this link doesn't bring you to it).


----------

